# please id this fish for me?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what is it cuz it shure iscraazy!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a rhom.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

100% without a doubt, it's definately a piranha.
wes

topic moved


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That pic is from the piranha house site, right? They have it under a peruvian highback rohm I believe. Is that where u found the pic?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i though it migh tbe a golden or somthing well thanks guys sorry i didnt have my own pic


----------

